

The Pirate Bay - Take-Down Notices from Apple, Microsoft, Dreamworks and more. - aolczak
http://thepiratebay.se/legal

======
stephenr
they are very big in the letters back to lawyers/companies - do you think
they're still so "f*ck you, we are invincible" from their jail cells?

~~~
ChuckMcM
Well since their humorous responses go back to the early 2000's I suspect they
have a bit more experience at this.

One of two things are required to enforce laws across sovereign nations, a co-
operative government or a occupying military force sufficient to displace the
indigenous military. While the US may have the latter, they don't have the
former.

